# buying a 240sx



## Devin (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone know what the life expectancy is of a 1996 nissan 240sx engine? (its a automatic)

And, what would cause the front end to have a loud squeaking noise?

It's got 160,000 miles on it and it seems to be pretty well taken care of, no obvious oil leaks or build up around or in the engine compartment.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

shhould last a good while depends on how you maintain and drive it. as for the noise it might be an old or loose belt


----------



## Devin (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess I'm kinda looking for "In most cases those motors usually last XXX,000 miles if they are taken care of." The noise is from the front end and happens more while turning to the right. It isn't a belt it's something at the wheel.... kinda sounds like old bed springs.. I was told that the springs were heated to lower the car and I'm pretty sure that has something to do with it.

Thanks for the replies so far, more info will be much appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

With proper care, the motor should last between 200,000 - 300,000+. Even the auto tranny should last a good long time as long as you don't abuse it; change the ATF and filter very 30,000 mi which most people don't do.

As for the front end noise, if the springs were heated to lower the car, it could definitely contribute to the problem. The heating causes the springs to lose their temper which screws up the spring rates. In your case, the springs should be replaced.

Also there may be other suspension problems, like worn bushings, contributing to your problem.


----------

